# gettin' huge.



## ab2al2 (Jul 10, 2007)

the past month i have been doing this 3x a week:

overhead press - 1 set
bent rows - 1 set
push ups - as many as possible
triangle push ups - as many as possible
dead lift - 1 set
curls - 1 set

here are the results...

overhead press from 85 for 6        to    110 for 12
bent rows      95 for 10      to    135 for 12
dead lift    135 for 10      to    135 for 20   <-- havent been pushing this one
curls         60 for 10        to    80 for 10
60 yard hill sprints  from  5  consecutive  to      15 consecutive

last week i changed my diet around and i really started to see gains then.

it looks about like this:

8 servings of chicken a day, 1 serving of beef
5 servings of veggies a day
1 serving of fruit
5 servings of complex carbs a day
1 glass of milk a day
1-2 protein shakes
 every now and then i have some peanut butter or bread and use canola/olive oil mix to cook


im ready to start a new routine friday with a little more intensity and less frequency I will train 2 times a week now.  I only have a barbell with 200 lbs weight, no bench.

here is what im going to do

(1 working set for everything)

laterals (10 lbs) followed immediately by clean and press (110 lbs)

bent row (140 lbs) followed immediately by curls (60 lbs)

deald lift (135) followed shortly (1 min break or so) by squats (110 lbs (i dont have a rack, so i have to clean the weight and lift it over my head : )  ))

if anyone would like to make any diet or training suggestions, feel free 

  im not too sure how many reps i can do after the pre-exhaust stuff, but i will post again this weekend after i finish my workout!


----------



## katt (Jul 10, 2007)

what are your stats??

You put the servings per day, but you have to break it down more to get help.


----------



## ab2al2 (Jul 10, 2007)

6'4 about 200 lbs.  bodyfat unknown. pictures are posted so you can estimate.  im getting about 300 grams of protein a day,  my carbs are 300 or under ( i vary this because im trying to gain muscle/ loose fat) and fats are about 60-100 grams ( i vary this too)  calories are around 2500-3000 a day.


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2007)

You may want to consider posting your routine in the training area. It needs a bit of work.


----------



## ab2al2 (Jul 10, 2007)

this routine is about the best i could come up with given my equipment.  it is breif, intense, and well balanced- except for legs (which i have changed in the new routine).    My gym membership wont start till august.  anyways today  i ate this....

7 servings of chicken breast, 1 serving beef, 3 servings whole wheat pasta, 3 servings oats 5 servings vegetables , 1 serving fruit, 2 servings skim milk, 3 eggs


----------

